# Грудной остеохондроз. После падения на спину, появилась боль в правой лопатке



## Алечка (1 Дек 2018)

Добрый вечер! 

5лет назад попала в дтп, в итоге 1 поясничный компрессионно-оскольчатый и 6 грудной незначительная компрессия.Раз в год посешала невролога и в принципе все было хорошо.Но...неделю назад выпал первый снег и я упала на спину...После чего появилась боль в грудном отделе отдающая в правую лопатку, сделали снимки:остеохондроз грудного отдела, назначили мовалис и гель для натирания.Ноющая боль так и не покидает меня, иногда мне кажется что в позвоночнике что- то чешется или печет, но после хруста все на некоторое время стихает!

Как мне дальше с этим жить? Как от этого избавиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2018)

Найти своего врача.
Диагностировать проблему, а учитывая прошлые переломы я бы рекомендовал сделать МРТ, кроме рентгена.
А пока лечим боль.
Что делаете от боли?


----------

